# Lucky Strike !!



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I ask for a tiny little favor and get bombed. I wanted a pack of Luckies to display on the dash of my old car at Back To The Fifties car show next weekend so I asked a couple of folks from across the country if Lucky Strikes were still for sale in their area. Wouldn't ya know I was quickly bombed some Luckies and some bodyguards. Thank you kind Sir. 
You know who you are. It means a lot to me.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Very nice. I still smoke Lucky Strikes whenever I spot them in a store.

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Lsmft!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!! And I'm with Matt lucky's are something I grab when I spot some. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## BigPuffer (Nov 4, 2017)

I think you'd fit right in Cuba with that car and new gars


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BigPuffer said:


> I think you'd fit right in Cuba with that car and new gars


I have a feeling @*WABOOM* was thinking the same thing... not that I'd know... other than from him saying almost those exact words in a PM. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done!


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

That's awesome! The car, the Luckys on the dash, and that beatdown. 

Sent from the PUFF cigar lounge.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OMG...my first cig was Luckys (cause the folks smoked them). That a trip down nostalgia lane for sure.... 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Awesome car, great sticks and really cool idea with the Luckys.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I started smoking lucky strikes when I was seventeen. Smoked em till they went to 11$ a pack. Marlboro was less than 5$ at the time. Haven't smoked a filtered cigarette in almost 28 years..

LS/MFT

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I used to have a pack(no cigs) of Luckies that was green. My grandfather had it socked away from before WWII, when they went to white.. Lost it during one of my many moves..

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I started smoking lucky strikes when I was seventeen. Smoked em till they went to 11$ a pack. Marlboro was less than 5$ at the time. Haven't smoked a filtered cigarette in almost 28 years..
> 
> LS/MFT
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


What's a filtered cigarette? :idunno:

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hickorynut said:


> What's a filtered cigarette? :idunno:
> 
> Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


Something they invented for the ladies or the more delicate among us.

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

UBC03 said:


> Something they invented for the ladies or the more delicate among us.
> 
> sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


Ha!!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

That’s really neat, the sticks, the ole hat and the lucky strikes it just seems like it’s all supposed to be.. good pic buddy..


----------



## Cherokee98 (Apr 5, 2018)

Great bomb, nice car and good looking cigars!


----------

